# *OFFICIAL* 2014 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk *Discussion*



## Tele

After 24 hours of travel, we are about 120 miles from Nashville. Our flight from Denver was late because of de-icing and then the flight from Charlotte was cancelled. We drove for 6 hours into a crazy cold front that is moving in to Tennessee until the road was no longer visible. On top of that we don't have any idea where are luggage is, but we did have all of our video equipment in our carry-on bags. So coverage will happen but not with clean boxers.

Stay tuned.

We didn't get to the ATA show until 2pm today (Monday). Sorry about the delay.

tele


----------



## rutjunky

Fight the good fight for us bud. Way to push through.


----------



## Big Timber

Just turn the boxers inside out! That should buy you some extra time.

Looking forward to the coverage!


----------



## Roo223

Tag


----------



## bowhuntermanpa

Thanks guys for putting your tails on the line, even with unclean boxers so we can see the show.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Wow that's crazy but I've heard several other similar stories. Glad you made it safely.


----------



## ArcherXXX300

Wish I went  Here to watch since we're freaking snowed in and travel restricted courtesy of the government...:,(


----------



## archerdad

well it should be exciting, everyone be safe


----------



## Nock On 4 Life

Pure dedication, we thank you.


----------



## KurtVL

not to be ungrateful but where are the pics on the pics page?


----------



## BNH610

Thought for sure we would be seeing all kinds of stuff by now! Maybe I'm just bored and it's -47 with wind chill in IL and I'm trying to live thru someone having fun


----------



## Gayers

Thanks for the info - It is Great!!!!
Anything from Scott and Matthews


----------



## Schmoke

Tagging for any later pics


----------



## Tony7781

tag for later


----------



## inline6power

tagged


----------



## wvbownut

tagged


----------



## Trophyhunter45

Does the ATA blow that bad this year. Or is it just me? Last year seemed info was just jumping at us from the coverage and posts.


----------



## apamambax

pics...specs anybody.....only thing on AT about the show is about bowtechs bows


----------



## 08toxikshooter

Kinda surprised this time last year there was info and pics everywhere nothin this year


----------



## jmann28

Truball Fang 3








B stinger mounts


----------



## JRHOADES20

Man I've been waiting all day geesh....what gives? I know weather sucks but there are tons of pep there to share.


----------



## jmann28

JRHOADES20 said:


> Man I've been waiting all day geesh....what gives? I know weather sucks but there are tons of pep there to share.


I'm not even there lol


----------



## JHENS87

JRHOADES20 said:


> Man I've been waiting all day geesh....what gives? I know weather sucks but there are tons of pep there to share.


Most of the people there should be working on getting stuff for their shop for 2014, not worried about posting pictures for us to see on AT to be honest. I imagine that the crew from Archerytalk will be posting stuff later tonight, as will others


----------



## BNH610

JHENS87 said:


> Most of the people there should be working on getting stuff for their shop for 2014, not worried about posting pictures for us to see on AT to be honest. I imagine that the crew from Archerytalk will be posting stuff later tonight, as will others


This is true but we are the one buying it so ya gotta try and lead us a little


----------



## Trophyhunter45

Wasn't a complaint or personal jab per say. Folks post and open forums for ATA coverage and not much info filtering in and the point was, hey is the show that bad this year-not much being shared. Last year we were getting swamped by the minute it seemed with new stuff.


----------



## hunterdan49

tag


----------



## BNH610

Gotta say I feel like a drug addict. How many times can you hit refresh in a minute. Weather in IL is nasty -40-50 and I just want to see pics and spend money!!!!!


----------



## Nock On 4 Life

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## AK&HIboy

BNH610 said:


> Gotta say I feel like a drug addict. How many times can you hit refresh in a minute. Weather in IL is nasty -40-50 and I just want to see pics and spend money!!!!!


Lol literally!!!!!!!!!Agree!


----------



## tnarb

Nock On 4 Life said:


> The suspense is killing me!



Cold in Indy too, waiting on pics, yes, patiently no. The AT guys always do a good job, so I wait.


----------



## featherfreak303

tag for later


----------



## creed dave

BNH610 said:


> Gotta say I feel like a drug addict. How many times can you hit refresh in a minute. Weather in IL is nasty -40-50 and I just want to see pics and spend money!!!!!


yea, our brains are froze here in northern IL


----------



## wyetterp

Guess I'll just keep looking at the other forums vids and pics till AT catches up. Already saw a bunch of cool new stuff.


----------



## lazyhubby70

Tag


----------



## ARO Assassin

Subscribed

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tele

We are starting to upload video's and pictures.

ATA 2014 Videos!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2158959

ATA 2014 Photos!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2158960


----------



## Tele




----------



## Tele




----------



## Tele




----------



## Tele




----------



## Tele




----------



## Jnmoor00

Nice pics


----------



## Tele

We only had a a couple hours today. Tomorrow we will get a lot of product videos from manufacturers and a more pictures.


----------



## Tele

Get the big picture with this Hat Cam Walk through of the 2014 ATA Trade Show.





PSE Archery





Copper John & Stanislawski





Proline Bowstrings





Excalibur Crossbows





ATA 2014 Show - Limbsavers





Big Game Treestands





Hoyt Archery





Vapor Trail


----------



## Seattle650

Any new FITA/Olympic stuff? I know it's a hunting targeted show, but Win&Win have a bunch of new toys coming in the near future. Sneak peaks?


----------



## Bonecutterx

JHENS87 said:


> Most of the people there should be working on getting stuff for their shop for 2014, not worried about posting pictures for us to see on AT to be honest. I imagine that the crew from Archerytalk will be posting stuff later tonight, as will others


AT sent a crew for this very reason.


----------



## orthopt

Did CBE make any changes to the target sights this year.


----------



## styx2121

Anything new from Predator or Sitka?


----------



## foudarme

anything from ok archery?


----------



## lyle.d.adkisson

I see a picture of a bow from Saunders. whats the story there? google wont bring it up.


----------



## apamambax

there is a lack of coverage....I want more pics and specs.....guess Ill have to go myself next year....wish...what post with a saunders bow were you refering


----------



## BP1992

Any info on the new Cuddeback cameras?


----------



## rutjunky

apamambax said:


> there is a lack of coverage....I want more pics and specs.....guess Ill have to go myself next year....wish...what post with a saunders bow were you refering


I agree. They must b having a good time.


----------



## ozzz

Poor coverage


----------



## Jnmoor00

Someone got to obsession booth and get some good video of the new bows and some folks shooting them.


----------



## GrooGrux

Thank goodness


----------



## skullworks0941

Ikes outdoors has video of the obsession booth shooting the bows.


----------



## skullworks0941

I've checking YouTube every few hours for new vids


----------



## BNH610

Where on Ike's


----------



## Jnmoor00

If anyone goes past black eagle archery booth take some video and post it up


----------



## ozzz

If anyone finds video of the Xpedition bows, post em up!


----------



## skullworks0941

BNH610 said:


> Where on Ike's


Check his YouTube channel or search 2014 ata on you tube


----------



## skullworks0941

ozzz said:


> If anyone finds video of the Xpedition bows, post em up!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DEenB8FIPo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## bull moose

Why did the picts and video threads get locked ?
Coverage was awesome last year....
Something go haywire ?


----------



## JHENS87

bull moose said:


> Why did the picts and video threads get locked ?
> Coverage was awesome last year....
> Something go haywire ?


so the threads dont get cluttered up


----------



## Tele

We are back in the room with around 60+ videos that will start uploading in about an hour.

tele


----------



## BNH610

You rock


----------



## Jnmoor00

Tele said:


> We are back in the room with around 60+ videos that will start uploading in about an hour.
> 
> tele


Good deal way to ground pound and get that footage


----------



## wjlucas

has a bunch of stuff up if anybody is lookin for somthin


----------



## deadduck357

ozzz said:


> Poor coverage


Yes, very.


----------



## Tele

Firenock





Cuddeback Digital





Parker Bows





Archery Tooling





Rose City Archery


----------



## rebbie

Great Videos! Any Info On Reconyx?


----------



## Tele

Ross Archery





Grim Reaper Boadheads





Parker Bows





Steady Form





Grayling Outdoors


----------



## Tele




----------



## Tele




----------



## Tele




----------



## Tele




----------



## Tele

Oneida Bows





TradTech





Lancaster Archery





Martin Archery





Alpine Archery


----------



## Tele

GoldTip





Sitka Gear





First Lite





Patriot Crossbows 





B-Stinger


----------



## Tele

Spot Hog





Treelimb Products





Sword Sights





Xpedition Archery 





Zebra Bowstrings


----------



## Tele

Wasp Archery





QAD





Muddy Outdoors





TrophyTaker





T.R.U Ball


----------



## huntnkytn

I haven't seen any photos or video of the HAWK-Hunting stands and products. I was most impressed by this new company and their designs. I really like their climbing sticks too. Let's see some pics/video from them.


----------



## Adam7294

Any chance you could show some of the new APA bows?


----------



## huntnkytn

In case HAWK doesn't make the cut: http://vimeo.com/m/82242088


----------



## time907356

I hope everyone figured out that you click on the yellow 2014 ATA bar on the main AT screen, then select the ATA Photes link to see pics...or ATA Videos to see video's. 
WOW; I thought about going, and now wish I had! What a neat place to be, and neat things to see! Love those QAD mfg. specific, color coordinated rests. Hey, let's face it; 90% of this industry is about accessorizing (lol)! Reminds me of the GI Joe suits in the '70's!!


----------



## Tele

Bigshot Targets





Bloodsport





Bowtech Archery





Black Widow Deer Lures





Dead Down Wind


----------



## craigxt

Is there anything new for rests from AAE or Vaportrail?


----------



## 918hoytman918

Any video of Scott's new target sight


----------



## jrb CO

How about a video on new Black Gold sights as well as photos of new Slick Trick deep 6 broadhead?


----------



## Tele

Flambeau Outdoors





Martin Archery





Badriver Outdoors





Lone Wolf





Vision Quest POV


----------



## Tele




----------



## Tele




----------



## Tele

Hurricane Safety Systems





Martin Archery





Martin Archery





Opti Logic





Bear Archery


----------



## Tele

Ktech





Tenpoint Crossbows





Brownell Strings





Third Hand Archery





Scorpid Crossbows


----------



## Tele

Dead Center Archery





G5 Quest Archery





Badland





Dirt Nap Gear





G5 Prime


----------



## Tele

Hawk Outdoors





Cooked Horn Outfitters





Predator Camo





Slick Trick





Ripcord Arrow Rest


----------



## Tele

Extreme Archery Products





Big Green Targets





Vapor Trail





Hawk Sport Optics HD





Kwikee Kwiver


----------



## Tele

Black Gold





Hunter Safety Systems





Killer Instinct Crossbows





Robinhood Videos





Last Chance Archery


----------



## Tele

Arizona EZ-Fletch





BCY Strings





Saunders





Plythyl





Solvid


----------



## Tele

Delta McKenzie Targets





Easton





Rinehart Targets





Buck Bomb





Arrowtrade Magazine


----------



## Tele

Elite Archery





Martin Archery





Black Eagle





Tight Spot Quiver





Huntin' is Good


----------



## Tele

Mossy Oak Graphics





Antler Insanity





Newbreed Archery





Bowjax





Bowfinger





Martin Gail Martin Commemorative Recurve HD


----------



## deadduck357

Several pics of a lobby and pretty chandeliers but not one pic or vid of the new 2014 Diamond Carbon Cure - weak.


----------



## Kansas Kid

Tele said:


>




My wife is in the pic of the limbsaver booth. She's the one sitting at the table in the grey vest


----------



## roady

"Daddy, *I* want an Oompa Loompa! I want you to get me an Oompa Loompa right away"..LOL

great coverage AT dudes..makes me want to move to the USA from Australia just to play with all the shiny toyz..
Here downunder it will prob b years b4 this stuff arrives in the stores..if ever,


----------



## willzxt

Oh how I wish that show come to my ****tin poor Brazil.


----------



## Xs24-7

Huge


----------



## ichey

that sounds crazy ...


----------



## StoneyN

deadduck357 said:


> Several pics of a lobby and pretty chandeliers but not one pic or vid of the new 2014 Diamond Carbon Cure - weak.


google it, im sure you will find it.....lazy *******!!


----------



## danmel1996

lots of good stuff to decide on.


----------



## Brian785

I see a picture of a bow from Saunders. whats the story there? google wont bring it up.


----------

